
Photo Ark – An effort to document every species living in zoos and sanctuaries - thdrdt
https://www.nationalgeographic.org/projects/photo-ark/
======
Y-bar
Is this site using some automated translation service? I get crazy odd names
for the species when I visit from a Swedish IP address. Examples:

> Graycrowned Crane

> Grå krontrana (Swedish name)

> Grå krönad kran (NG namn)

Or

> White-backed vulture

> Vitryggig gam (Swedish name)

> Vitryggad gös & Vitryggade gärningen (NG names)

~~~
Ma8ee
This is horrible! Everywhere the English is mixed with bad translations to
Swedish! Who thought this was a good idea?

~~~
kbr2000
Undoubtedly it was a species at risk!

------
nathancahill
Be sure to click through to the Explore page since it's not immediately
obvious.

~~~
lentil_soup
Direct link: [https://www.nationalgeographic.org/projects/photo-
ark/explor...](https://www.nationalgeographic.org/projects/photo-ark/explore/)

------
bryanmgreen
Truly great endeavor.

If you have the chance to see this as an exhibit in a museum, 100% do so.
Getting up close to the level of detail you’ll see in giant prints is special.

Joel Sartore, the photographer, shares the photos to his Instagram account and
is worth a follow as well. Sometimes even runs promos for prints.

Lastly, their merch is also worth a pickup - it’s high quality art, I have the
printed photo book - and helps support the project of documenting all these
creatures.

------
mapleoin
I find this amazing. I am still finding animals which look like somebody made
them up, here is the bat-griffon:
[https://www.nationalgeographic.org/projects/photo-
ark/animal...](https://www.nationalgeographic.org/projects/photo-
ark/animal/saguinus-midas/)

And the name (midas) is brilliant as well.

~~~
blorenz
This collection is an inspiration for illustrators. What an emotional range
this guy [https://www.nationalgeographic.org/projects/photo-
ark/animal...](https://www.nationalgeographic.org/projects/photo-
ark/animal/cacajao-calvus/) has in his photos! I can see some Orc-inspiring
features in him as well.

------
mthoms
It would be great if these were released under some kind of open licensing.
Requiring a backlink/credit would do wonders for promoting the project as
these would likely get used across all kinds of professional and amateur
media.

Then again, these pics obviously took an extraordinary amount of
skill/travel/equipment so it's perfectly understandable that they aren't
freely licensed.

